# NPHET Concern re: Transmission in Vehicles



## odyssey06 (5 Aug 2020)

Explaining the reasoning for not increasing the number of spectators at sports events:
“NPHET’s position on this is that they don’t see much of an issue during the game because the GAA and various other sporting organisations have some large stadiums. Their view is of course you could have more than 200 people at an outdoor event properly spaced.  Their concern is what happens before the match and after the match. Some of the clusters that we’re looking at at the moment, the belief is that *some of the transmission may have been in cars *on the way to work, on the way from work."









						Health Minister says there is 'international evidence' that reopening the pubs would see cases increase
					

Taoiseach Micheál Martin has also said there is not guarantee that pubs will reopen this year.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------

